# Screen Printing for Hats



## debck27 (Aug 5, 2010)

I am looking for someone to contract print on 5 panel hats. We are in the Houston TX area. My customer is an American Legion post and that is all they are interested in, no embroidered hats for them.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Have you thought about transfers and a hat press?


----------

